# Had to share!!



## Cassiopeia (Jun 5, 2013)

I had to share this pic of Dean with you guys, it is just too cute! I bought the boys a bag of small plushie barnyard animals the other day. Perfect little sized toys for them, and they love them. Dean especially took to this little swan plush the second he snatched it and ran off to his bed with it. 

Here he is sleeping with it, and snuggling with it ;D


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh my god I've died. That is so friggen cute! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Awwwe that's the cutest thing ever , is that a cuddle cup he is in? Do your rats seem to sleep in it a lot?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

What is that thing he is in? And where do I get one.


----------



## Risika (Jun 22, 2013)

Cozy cup 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10860810&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh that is adorable!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the link, Risika.


----------



## Risika (Jun 22, 2013)

No problem! I've been eyeing one of those up!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks at lest someone knew haha I thought it was but wasn't sure 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

. I'm speechless. I seriously feel like my throat and torso is going to EXPLODE from the cuteness.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh my cuteness! I have to find some of these! My boys love teddys! He's so adorable 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bluelilly (Apr 4, 2013)

oohhhmeeerrrgooossshhh !!!!!!! that is just too cute for words


----------



## nattybrown (Jun 26, 2013)

Awww....sweetest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh. My. Glob. That is just so freaking cute.


----------



## mnesson (Jun 18, 2013)

My heart just melted. Complete goo. How stinkin' adorable!


----------

